# Axis Head shot



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

Head shot on small spot, Meat in the POT!!


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

still trying to load the video , Sorry I will try later


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

I did a head shot on a doe in freer last year and it was nasty shot it with a .308 at 150 yards.. Talk about blood everywhere..


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yes, but the meat was fantastic and you got all of it (no waste). Does bleed 'em out pretty quick.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

There will be some whom will give you a hard time about respecting the animal and all that. I try to shoot all mine in the old cabeza. I like that clean meat with no bruising. Post the pics and ignore those naysayers!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

mstrelectricman said:


> There will be some whom will give you a hard time about respecting the animal and all that. I try to shoot all mine in the old cabeza. I like that clean meat with no bruising. Post the pics and ignore those naysayers!


Ironically it's the hunters and fishermen who respect wildlife more than any other group of people.

Yeah, love those "respect" the animal comments like there is a code of ethics when the end goal is to humanely harvest the animal with as little suffering as possible.

Think we can all agree that a wounded animal is every outdoorsmen's worst nightmare.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I've used my tack driving .222 Rem on more than a few head shots. No searching for the animal half the night, no wasted meat, no kicking and flopping around when hit. 

Very Clean!!


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

you'll find through time that the head sot is sucked shot. if you practice that method very long you'll live to regret it, like blowing a lower jaw off, etc. terrible choice and for what ? a little ego.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

palmwad89 said:


> you'll find through time that the head sot is sucked shot. if you practice that method very long you'll live to regret it, like blowing a lower jaw off, etc. terrible choice and for what ? a little ego.


nah, cleaner meat.

i believe that bowhunting and head shots go hand in hand, if you say they suck, well then, i guess you are right...i mean, we look for a clean and quick kill, a razor tipped arrow doesn't get it done very fast, the animal runs and suffers until the body fills with blood, then it crashes, kicks, fights for life as it drowns from it's very own blood inside the body and out, gasping for air and tearing as if they cry for help...it ain't pretty.

both should be banned.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Don't ya'll make me work this week...just sayin.



TH


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Don't ya'll make me work this week...just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> TH


hehehehe!

i surrender! :cheers:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> Don't ya'll make me work this week...just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> TH



Check the fishing discussion.....jus' sayin'


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> Check the fishing discussion.....jus' sayin'


why, what did you do now? :biggrin:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

osoobsessed said:


> why, what did you do now? :biggrin:


Noooootthing!
And to give y'all my stance on this issue, I only head shoot mosquitoes and gnats. Deer just aren't much of a challenge anymore


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

palmwad89 said:


> you'll find through time that the head sot is sucked shot. if you practice that method very long you'll live to regret it, like blowing a lower jaw off, etc. terrible choice and for what ? a little ego.


Funny how some turn head shots into an "ego" thing... It has nothing to do with ego (for most), it has everything to do with picking and executing the best shot to quickly, humanely and most effectively harvest an animal within your limits as a shooter.

The key here is know the limits of your abilities and stay within those limits. The folks with egos or something to prove are the ones who will send an ego-laden bullet (or arrow) downrange as opposed to a well placed kill shot.

You're spot-on about one thing, regretting a bad shot (wounded deer). A shot placed 2-3 inches too far back behind the shoulder or at the right angle and you have a gut shot, wounded animal. There is no difference... A bad shot is a bad shot whether it be head, gut, chest, etc. and there's still the potential for things to just happen (equipment, bullet deflection, etc.).


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

ReelWork said:


> Funny how some turn head shots into an "ego" thing... It has nothing to do with ego, it has everything to do with picking and executing the best shot to quickly, humanely and most effectively harvest an animal within your limits as a shooter.
> 
> *The key here is know the limits of your abilities and stay within those limits.* The folks with egos or something to prove are the ones who will send an ego-laden bullet (or arrow) downrange as opposed to a well placed kill shot.
> 
> You're spot-on about one thing, regretting a bad shot (wounded deer). A shot placed 2-3 inches too far back behind the shoulder or at the right angle and you have a gut shot, wounded animal. There is no difference... A bad shot is a bad shot whether it be head, gut, chest, etc. and there's still the potential for things to just happen (equipment, bullet deflection, etc.).


I know too many guys that just can't get past that. They REALLY think they could shoot a bee off a post at 100 yards. So, yeah, there's a lot of ego involved.
I tell most of the guys I hunt with, after they miss a head shot whether it be clean or a maiming, they best start puttin' it behind the shoulder. Cause those heads ain't gonna get any bigger any time soon.
I personally quit head shootin' due to the mess and a squeemish stomach:hurl: friggin brain matter all over a feeder once.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

Where's the vid?


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

I've seen more wounded deer with headshots than any other type. Deer dont keep their heads still. It's your ego not saving meat. Otherwise brag about it here?

I hate head shots. But I believe in proving my marksmanship on the range. Not on a deer that moves its head around like someone with Parkinson's.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

:work:


ReelWork said:


> Funny how some turn head shots into an "ego" thing... It has nothing to do with ego (for most), it has everything to do with picking and executing the best shot to quickly, humanely and most effectively harvest an animal within your limits as a shooter.
> 
> The key here is know the limits of your abilities and stay within those limits. The folks with egos or something to prove are the ones who will send an ego-laden bullet (or arrow) downrange as opposed to a well placed kill shot.
> 
> You're spot-on about one thing, regretting a bad shot (wounded deer). A shot placed 2-3 inches too far back behind the shoulder or at the right angle and you have a gut shot, wounded animal. There is no difference... A bad shot is a bad shot whether it be head, gut, chest, etc. and there's still the potential for things to just happen (equipment, bullet deflection, etc.).


Please don't tell me you believe the margin of error between a head and shoulder shot is in the same ballpark. Not to mention the shoulder doesn't move like a head does.


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

all does and pigs are head shots for me. i dont want them moving and they die instantly when either that .270 or .300 win mag make contact. know too many people that cant shoot and either lose game or have to track for hours.


----------



## STXTOPWATER (Sep 18, 2012)

People need to quit being such sissys. Your sitting in a stand trying to kill something. If your not confident in hitting and animal in the head dont do it, but dont preach to me about how its in humane. If you dont like blood try bird watching or golf.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

It is more needless than anything. But some people have to prove something. Same types typically have jacked up trucks and oversized tires. 

I've killed hundreds of deer. I can put a bullet through the same hole on the range. But I don't head shoot because the margin between a kill and blowing a jaw off is tiny when you consider the small target and the fact that anyone whose ever watched a deer more than a minute knows they constantly jerk their heads around. I respect deer too much to risk blowing their jaw off.


----------



## Ling-King (Aug 24, 2005)

I head shoot all my does but with that being said for me i believe there is a right way and a wrong way to do it. I'll only take a head shot if the deer is looking directly away from me or facing me. Even if you are an inch low it will still be a killing shot deer. The best way for me is to get the head lined up in the scope as there naturally feeding then when im set I'll kick the edge of the blind, the deer will freeze staring at you for plenty of time. Just my two cents.


----------



## SuperflyMD (Sep 26, 2009)

Except for the VERY rare trophy, I prefer the head shot. There is no ego involved I just believe in minimizing the suffering of those I harvest to feed my family. I've seen a lot more hunters lose wounded deer from "vitals" shots than heads.

Also, I've seen a lot of human gunshot wounds. Make no mistake, there are a lot more survivors walking around out there who were shot in the "vitals" than ones who were shot in the head. Extrapolate that as you will...

If you don't want to take the head shot, that's ok. Just don't look down your nose at people who do. Theres enough room for all of us, and there are too many antis out there for us not to stand together.


----------



## panhandle_slim (Jun 1, 2012)

Head shots are the only way to go for a meat hunter. The same people complaining about the ethics of shooting a deer in the head are usually the same ones over compensating and hammering a whitetail in the shoulder with a .300 win mag or .30-06. Totally unnecessary!! Learn how to shoot confidently and hit them in the neck or head. Bingo bango bongo much easier on you and the deer. 95% of the time you're sitting in a fixed position 100 yards away for crying out loud..

Now of course I'm not saying its right for every application like stalk hunting or shooting free hand, but if I'm sitting in a blind its 22-250 to the head or neck all day


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

lung shots are for bows and open sight turdy turdy,s


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

*head shot*






here it is hope this works


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

fact of the matter is with a head shot the meat sucks, just look at that pink hue on the outer layer of meat when they are in the cooler, animals should be bleed when killed was what I was taught. Too each his own though and may all your deer land in your corn pile.:cheers:


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

wacker said:


> fact of the matter is with a head shot the meat sucks, just look at that pink hue on the outer layer of meat when they are in the cooler, animals should be bleed when killed was what I was taught. Too each his own though and may all your deer land in your corn pile.:cheers:


 well its been said that deer that sprint after a lung shot or heart shot release adrenaline thats taints the meat. and i cant tell the difference in the amount of blood in a hind quarter between a lung shot or head shot


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

Nothing in humane about shooting a deer behind the ear. The deer doesn't run and bleed to death or anything like that. Better for you and the deer. Just my $0.02


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Good job. We shoot our does that way. Like everybody else said. Most humane way and saves all the meat.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Jock Ewing said:


> It is more needless than anything. But some people have to prove something. Same types typically have jacked up trucks and oversized tires.
> 
> I've killed hundreds of deer. I can put a bullet through the same hole on the range. But I don't head shoot because the margin between a kill and blowing a jaw off is tiny when you consider the small target and the fact that anyone whose ever watched a deer more than a minute knows they constantly jerk their heads around. I respect deer too much to risk blowing their jaw off.


So, you ever seen wounded deer by archery equipent, are bows a ego thing as well? I can tell you, it happens more with archery than a rifle headshot.
If you respect it that much, why kill it....I mean, they run off with their lungs filling with blood gasping for air till they crash, they suffer until they expire.

You drive a Prius by chance?

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> So, you ever seen wounded deer by archery equipent, are bows a ego thing as well? I can tell you, it happens more with archery than a rifle headshot.
> If you respect it that much, why kill it....I mean, they run off with their lungs filling with blood gasping for air till they crash, they suffer until they expire.
> 
> You drive a Prius by chance?
> ...


Your statement is totally false and ignorant from start to finish and the more you type the less credible you are....not much else to say.

carry on there gun slinger.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Easy fellas only a discussion on the internet put the knife down jeeez!! Lmfao


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

wacker said:


> Your statement is totally false and ignorant from start to finish and the more you type the less credible you are....not much else to say.
> 
> carry on there gun slinger.


Actually im a bowhunter, I can go to the largest archery forum on the web and pick out plenty of "help, I cant find my deer" threads just from the first 2 pages.

I would say the wound rate is higher with a bow than a headshot from a rifle, care to find out?

Heres a g3 tine hit to get you started.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1895351

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## GooseCommanderozz (Feb 17, 2012)

osoobsessed said:


> So, you ever seen wounded deer by archery equipent, are bows a ego thing as well? I can tell you, it happens more with archery than a rifle headshot.
> If you respect it that much, why kill it....I mean, they run off with their lungs filling with blood gasping for air till they crash, they suffer until they expire.
> 
> You drive a Prius by chance?
> ...


Very true


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Next day recovery

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1896192

They had a thread last week arguing if people should post their wounded help threads, it wa actually kind of funny.

Like I said before, im a bowhubter first, not a gun slinger, but I will admit there are a higher ratio of wounded deer by archery than rifle headshots.

And please, if you reply, no chilish insults or name calling this time. If you cant debate withput belitteling, well, then the "loss of character" you spoke of, is lost.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

This one was pretty good too, 5 yards, hit in the booty, didnt find him.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1894724

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> Next day recovery
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1896192
> 
> ...


Debating your opinion on the subject won't prove a a thing, There are no Facts that You or I can post just opinions and they really dont mean much at the end of the day, I am a sportsman and will not post negatively about gun or bow, I feel it is not good for the preservation of the sport. There are so many variables involved like Mortality from bow vs bullet ect that it just gets stupid

Do tell me though how do I get a T&A viewer?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

wacker said:


> Debating your opinion on the subject won't prove a a thing, There are no Facts that You or I can post just opinions and they really dont mean much at the end of the day, I am a sportsman and will not post negatively about gun or bow, I feel it is not good for the preservation of the sport. There are so many variables involved like Mortality from bow vs bullet ect that it just gets stupid
> 
> Do tell me though how do I get a T&A viewer?


I agree with you, honestly. I am a sportsman as well, but the reality of wounding a critter is there, despite any weapon used, just with archery compared to a rifle headshot, archery out weighs the percentages. The threads I posted are from other archery hunters, those were fact and real life, heck, I finished my season with a shoulder shot doe I never recovered. I felt like doodoo and I still do, but I have come to accept it and also burned my tag in the fire, thats just the way I am.

As for mortality, I agree from bullet to arrow it is extremely different, but we were discussing a rifle headshot wound ratio compared to wounded ratio of bow hunters. The person I quoted originally claimed to have seen or sees several wounded headshot deer from a rifle, I found it hard to believe and I hunt almost 24/7 and also guide, but I do know the archery wound no recovery ratio is higher, again, comparef to the headshot rifle try.

That was all, no ill intent meant.

As for the T&A viewer, I love my phone and some friends that send out some nice pics every so often and I will/can share if you want. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

osoobsessed said:


> I agree with you, honestly. I am a sportsman as well, but the reality of wounding a critter is there, despite any weapon used, just with archery compared to a rifle headshot, archery out weighs the percentages. The threads I posted are from other archery hunters, those were fact and real life, heck, I finished my season with a shoulder shot doe I never recovered. I felt like doodoo and I still do, but I have come to accept it and also burned my tag in the fire, thats just the way I am.
> 
> As for mortality, I agree from bullet to arrow it is extremely different, but we were discussing a rifle headshot wound ratio compared to wounded ratio of bow hunters. The person I quoted originally claimed to have seen or sees several wounded headshot deer from a rifle, I found it hard to believe and I hunt almost 24/7 and also guide, but I do know the archery wound no recovery ratio is higher, again, comparef to the headshot rifle try.
> 
> ...


I am cool with all that, Guiding you get all kinds gun and bow and you won,t believe how many times I have had the corn *in *hole not the corn *out* hole discussion.

Maybe some day they will have a" I shot a deer in the nose" forum or Texas heart shot .com and we can settle this debate. LOL

Good hunting!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

wacker said:


> I am cool with all that, Guiding you get all kinds gun and bow and you won,t believe how many times I have had the corn *in *hole not the corn *out* hole discussion.
> 
> Maybe some day they will have a" I shot a deer in the nose" forum or Texas heart shot .com and we can settle this debate. LOL
> 
> Good hunting!


I just had "wine out nose" reading that!

Yes sir, good hunting to you as well.

:cheers:

PS: we are on fallow #5 wounded, lost and recovered at the moment, in a row too...got some bad joojoo at the ranch right now....say a prayer, light a candle, headdd back out tuesday. 

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

The people who are competent to take a head shot < the people who think they are competent and actually attempt the shot. 

My proof is the number of blown off jaws I've seen. And not a single ranch manager or guide on a ranch that has high volume deer killed that I've met would ever attempt or suggest a head shot. And these folks shoot or guide for a living.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

more head shots


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Jock Ewing said:


> The people who are competent to take a head shot < the people who think they are competent and actually attempt the shot.
> 
> My proof is the number of blown off jaws I've seen. And not a single ranch manager or guide on a ranch that has high volume deer killed that I've met would ever attempt or suggest a head shot. And these folks shoot or guide for a living.


Who said anything about telling a client to take a headshot?

I shoot and guide for a living and we turn a lot of hunts, I havent had but 2 weekends off since mid august.

I dont really get what you are trying to say in this post, just being honest.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

osoobsessed said:


> Who said anything about telling a client to take a headshot?
> 
> I shoot and guide for a living and we turn a lot of hunts, I havent had but 2 weekends off since mid august.
> 
> ...


I think he is just mad because he has blown off too many jaws and watched his does walk away. That "doe fever" catches up with him


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

bobbyoshay said:


> I think he is just mad because he has blown off too many jaws and watched his does walk away. That "doe fever" catches up with him


I gotta say it seems that jockwad is an angry and confrontational person....from behind his keyboard anyway!:slimer:


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

This is a fact. All commercial hunters use small calibers and make head shots. These are folks who kill more animals in a week that the rest of us do in a lifetime. 

They are extremely proficient at what they do. 

A few years ago a friend had commercial hunters come to his ranch to thin out the axis. First a refrigerator truck shows up with USDA inspectors. 

The hunters show up that evening with their 22-250, 22 Hornet, 243, 222, and other similar calibers. 

That night they drove around with the spotlight and dropped animal after animal perfectly, neatly, no fuss, no muss. I believe they took 93 animals in 3 nights. Every one a headshot, no misses, no mistakes. 

My PH in RSA had a contract to thin out some Kudu cows on a ranch. He took 53 animals in a week. Again, all headshots with no misses or mistakes. 

Say what you will, but this tells me pretty definitely that if you know what you are doing, head shots for meat hunters are clearly the way to go. 

The only question is to be honest with how well you can shoot. Me? I don't think I can be that consistent, although I have taken a few headshots and haven't missed yet - no great feat as I've only taken headshots at less than 30 yards. 

I also - rather than shoot the head itself- take the shot at the base of the skull. Shatters the neck/spine/cord and it is an instant kill with the big bloody mess.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I don't do it unless the deer is lookin right at me and inside 50 yards. Of course I always draw their attention to insure they are lookin right at me and the head will always be perfectly still when they are at attention. Pink mist every time. I've seen my son blow a jaw off and it ain't pretty. After I explained the right technique he don't shoot at the side of the head no more.


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

bobbyoshay said:


> I think he is just mad because he has blown off too many jaws and watched his does walk away. That "doe fever" catches up with him


I grew up hunting a large MLD ranch in Frio County. I've killed 400+deer and haven't wounded one yet. We also had all sorts of hunters at all skill levels as guests. I've guided a ton. The saddest wounded shots I've seen were all head shots.

I'll bow out of this thread. I'm in the minority in believing head shots are both needless and risky on the causing of a horrible death of starvation/dehydration.

But keep on taking head shots. Because it saves so much meat compared to a shot behind the shoulder.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> Don't ya'll make me work this week...just sayin.
> 
> 
> 
> TH


I really did LOL. Reelwork said it best!!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Jock Ewing said:


> I grew up hunting a large MLD ranch in Frio County. I've killed 400+deer and haven't wounded one yet. We also had all sorts of hunters at all skill levels as guests. I've guided a ton. The saddest wounded shots I've seen were all head shots.
> 
> I'll bow out of this thread. I'm in the minority in believing head shots are both needless and risky on the causing of a horrible death of starvation/dehydration.
> 
> But keep on taking head shots. Because it saves so much meat compared to a shot behind the shoulder.


Dont bow out, its agood discussion, no name calking and what not, its what these forums are for.

I guide Frio, hunt Karnes, bexar, edwards, kleberg, medina, webb, brooks....

Honestly, ive seen more GUT shot deer this year than wounded headshots, thats just my observation from this year alone.

You might be in the minority on your opinion, but the headshooters are a minority also, not everyone does it and its not for everyone.

Btw, ive kilt 401 plus deer. 

Lets change it up a bit, how do feel about headshots on pigs?

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## Jock Ewing (Mar 26, 2006)

I head shoot pigs within 100 yards. They aren't like doe who jerk their heads around. And their head is 3x bigger.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Jock Ewing said:


> I head shoot pigs within 100 yards. They aren't like doe who jerk their heads around. And their head is 3x bigger.


So its ok to headshoot pigs, but not deer, why does one critter get special privis compared to the other?

Pigs sweep their heads faster than most deer to suck in all that golden goodness on the ground, cant deny that. Not to mention their brain is smaller than a deer's head, especially when placing the bullet in the ear...

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

Jock Ewing said:


> I head shoot pigs within 100 yards. They aren't like doe who jerk their heads around. And their head is 3x bigger.


the vital area of the head is the same size of a deer, no wonder you keep blowing off jaws, you dont understand a head shot and where to place the bullet, you get no points for that comment.
plus a deer can be made to stop moving a pig cant. zero points there as well


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

we hit a jackass just outside of Del Rio with a train.
he was looking right at us.
perfect head shot
he never moved after he stopped spinning in the ditch.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Without going back and reading this whole thread i'm pretty sure i know what it's about. I'm not gonna come on here and preach not to make head shots on deer because no telling how many i've shot like that in my younger years, i just wish guys that can't actually make that shot not attempt it. But egos come into play and next thing you know 2-3 jawless doe will be starving to death because someone was too proud just to aim behind the shoulders and take the shot. So basically my take is every hunter has to know his capabilities, easy to say but hard to follow.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

SSST said:


> Without going back and reading this whole thread i'm pretty sure i know what it's about. I'm not gonna come on here and preach not to make head shots on deer because no telling how many i've shot like that in my younger years,* i just wish guys that can't actually make that shot not attempt it.* But egos come into play and next thing you know 2-3 jawless doe will be starving to death because someone was too proud just to aim behind the shoulders and take the shot. So basically my take is every hunter has to know his capabilities, easy to say but hard to follow.


I agree completely with that. 
I have buddies that make bad shots behind the shoulder. 
I missed an axis doe a few years back with a head shot. Complete miss. Seen her a few days later at a feeder (hate to say it, but tagged ear, so I knew it was her), needless to say, she didn't walk away twice
Behind the shoulder since for me.
But as the gentlemen in quotes said, I have no right telling you how to kill/harvest your animals.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I like shooting them in the arse to compact the raisins. Nothing worse than gutting a deer that is popping out raisins like some hairy Pez Dispenser... Nasty! Besides, I wear expensive boots...


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

